# foreign complaints



## cman78 (May 12, 2007)

txmatt's thread http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100088 raised an interesting question for me and I did not want to jack his thread. Would Nicaragua's (plus all the other countries) economic condition be this big of an issue if Congress were discussing lifting the embargo with Cuba? I am sure it would be to Altadis and General Cigar as they would be set to loose a lot of money. How would you the cigar smoker feel about it?


----------

